# Thinking of getting a tattoo



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

So I am thinking of getting a tattoo (for myself, not my dog, lol). I have been wanting to get one for a while, and I am finally taking the steps to get the information I need. 

So I thought it would be interesting to ask people here. I am studying vet medicine, and would like to get a paw print tattoo (actually I am thinking two paws, one for my dog and one for my cat). 

So, I was wondering, does anyone here have a tattoo dedicated to a pet? Of what? And also, how would you feel about a vet you go to with a noticeable tattoo? Some people in my class have tattoos on wrists, arms, necks, etc (generally where they may be seen), and I was wondering how clients would feel about a vet with a paw print tattoo?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would not have a problem with a vet who had a visible tattoo, especially if it was animal-related.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> So, I was wondering, does anyone here have a tattoo dedicated to a pet? Of what? And also, how would you feel about a vet you go to with a noticeable tattoo? Some people in my class have tattoos on wrists, arms, necks, etc (generally where they may be seen), and I was wondering how clients would feel about a vet with a paw print tattoo?


Would not object to a Vet with a tattoo as long as they are doing a good job and are nice. They could wear a tutu for all I care, doesn't matter to me LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I would not have a problem with a vet who had a visible tattoo, especially if it was animal-related.





KSdogowner said:


> Would not object to a Vet with a tattoo as long as they are doing a good job and are nice. They could wear a tutu for all I care, doesn't matter to me LOL


 
agree. As long as you're a good vet and nice, dont talk down to me or expect me to already know everything like some vets i've dealt with, i'm not going to care if you have a tattoo. As long as its nothing offensive i'm cool. You could have a bull hoop through your nose and as long as you know what you're doing and my pets are in good hands, it doesnt matter IMO if you're tattooed or not. Plus, animal related tattoo's.... that would be very cool. All my tattoo's are where i can easily conceal them.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I would have no problem with my vet having tattoos. 

You do know that tattoos are like potato chips


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

A vet tech where we go has a paw print tattoo on her leg (visible) and I think it's really cute, shows she really, really likes dogs =) I think in general, tattoo's are more accepted in work places now than a few years ago. I have no problem with them in any profession.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Josh's mom said:


> I would have no problem with my vet having tattoos.
> 
> You do know that tattoos are like potato chips


Haha! Yes! I have definitely been warned by some of my friends who have them, lol!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I have a pawprint tattoo on my leg. I'm afraid to say I think it's hideos so I don't show it off. LOL, but it was in honor of my Lukas. I don't have anything against a tasteful tattoo. But of course not, I was a vet assistant for a while.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't object to my vet having a tattoo, tattoos don't make the person. I have two tattoos one is Dodger's paw print.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> I have a pawprint tattoo on my leg. I'm afraid to say I think it's hideos so I don't show it off. LOL, but it was in honor of my Lukas. I don't have anything against a tasteful tattoo. But of course not, I was a vet assistant for a while.


Oh no! What about it don't you like?


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

I have a dog/wolf paw print on each shoulder blade but its in honor of or represents my youngest son who used to,well even still sometimes growls like a wolf pup as my DH would always say. I am planning on getting another paw print on my leg to honor my heart dog Kenai:wub: As far as tattoo's on a vet,it wouldn't bother me at all as long as it wasn't offensive and they were good with my dogs and/or animals.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been wanting one, too, but just didn't know of what... a paw print? COOL!!!!!!!!! I love that idea. I certainly would not think anything bad whatsoever of a vet with that... heck I'd probably like them a whole lot more!!!!!!!!!! I think it's a great idea.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

When I saw this tattoo came to mind...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I have my dog's paw prints on my leg. If/when we get another dog, I'll have the other leg to add more prints to. I would not have any problem with any person in any profession with a visible tattoo. And a vet with enough love for animals to have an animal tattoo would be a mark in their favor, in my opinion.

This is my tat:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Josh's mom said:


> I would have no problem with my vet having tattoos.
> 
> You do know that tattoos are like potato chips


I agree and yes, it's true! I got 8 tattoos in 1 year.

I have 9 tattoos now and one of them is for my cat Chaos, her name is written between my shoulder blades.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have 4 pawprints going up my leg, from my ankle up, one for each of the 4 dogs I had

I also have a celtic sign on my wrist, another on my lower back that has a heart in the middle, and a fairy/dragonfly on my shoulder.

I don't have a problem with professionals having tattoos, as long as they aren't covered in them,,like on the face/neck all over type..To many tattoos everywhere just aren't appealing to me..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have this on my left foot, facing out (so if I'm wearing flip-flops it looks like the dog is running along the outside strap):



















Tattoos on professional people do not bother me as long as they are not really gross or distasteful.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

All of those look really awesome! Love the pics!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I currently have seven tattoos, only one of which is pet-related - it's a paw print on my right ankle.

Honestly, I could care less if a person has tattoos, whether they're visible or not, as long as they don't look like they were done in prison with a homemade tattoo gun.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I currently have 6 tattoos, one being a pawprint that I got on my ankle back when I had Harley. I've been contemplating either adding to it or getting a GSD related tattoo, just haven't decided on design/placement yet.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Both Ares and I have tattoos LOL 
I have a small heart and paw tattoo behind my ear, I like it because I can cover it if I need to be letting my hair down or I can show it off with a pony tale.
And Ares has his kennel name and birth number tattooed on the inside of his leg


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I have no problems with tattoo's at all.

My hubby has some and my daughter went and got one on her 18th birthday.

I don't have any b/c I'm allergic to pain.:wild:


----------

